# What is DD thinking regarding alcohol deliveries?



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Anyone who chooses to deliver alcohol (I do for the right price) should learn their state law and stick to their guns when conflict arises. Yeah, I can already hear the UP naysayers but this isn't about the wisdom of delivering alcohol so save your breath.

2 days ago DD sends everyone (in my market anyway) a "new" delivery process again and a warning to follow the guidelines because you could be held liable.

So 1 day after getting that, yesterday I get an offer to deliver a few bottles from a liquor store which I accepted because it was a good offer.

After picking up the bottles and marking that it's picked up, I immediately get a message from the customer that they can't come to the door because everyone in the house has Covid (then why are you drinking) and they will leave the license on the doorstep for me to scan!

WRONG, that's against state law (probably in all states). You have to meet the person to complete the process, no contactless alcohol deliveries are allowed. For all anyone know it could be a bunch of kids with their Mom's license!

I put the bottles back down and tell the owner the situation and tell him to cancel the order. (Since I already confirmed I picked it up I can't cancel without support involvement). Not only does he refuse to cancel but starts trying to convince me to deliver it!!! Not going to happen, that's illegal. He obviously doesn't care because it's the driver holding the bag. He tells me he is reporting me to DD for not delivering it.

So of course now I have to call support which I hate doing. Rohit tries to tell me as long as I scan the license it's ok. WRONG! After wasting 25 minutes on the phone And finally YELLING at a "supervisor" it's ILLEGAL to do that they finally unassign me from the order after calling the store to verify I don't have the bottles in my possession. Of course when they call the liquor store owner, he goes into a tirade about how rude the driver is! Guess I'm not going there anymore! 🖕

Keep in mind DD just "unassigned" the order and didn't cancel it. That means some ant was going to show up next and (probably) do the delivery for the $17 putting him/herself in jeopardy. DD should train Rohit and his buddies on their own policy!

Moral of the story...if you choose to do alcohol deliveries protect YOURSELF and do what's right because both the store and DD will leave you holding the bag if it turns to shit!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I think in many markets delivery period is illegal without a special vendor license.

Just like uber circumvented taxi medallions in most markets.

I've done a few but only if they paid well. It's not like you're stealing somebody's market, and the reason it wasn't widely being done already is that its illegal to begin with.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Anyone who chooses to deliver alcohol (I do for the right price) should learn their state law and stick to their guns when conflict arises. Yeah, I can already hear the UP naysayers but this isn't about the wisdom of delivering alcohol so save your breath.
> 
> 2 days ago DD sends everyone (in my market anyway) a "new" delivery process again and a warning to follow the guidelines because you could be held liable.
> 
> ...


I do alcohol too. Usually they are much higher paying.
My best one was a single bottle of Frank Sinatra whiskey ($150) which paid out $26 for 1 mile.
For the record, you did the right thing.
Especially the YELLING at the "supervisor".

At least in my app, the instructions state that you have to match the person's face standing in front of you to the ID picture.
So how is it that they can tell you to circumvent that requirement?
Although, I confess that there is one that I delivered several times to, where his drinking has to do with pain. His wife comes to the door with her ID, and even though the order is in the husband's name, it accepts the scan of her ID.
I can say that I have seen him sitting in a rocking chair in the background.

Anyway, we shall see when and if I do DD again.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I do alcohol too. Usually they are much higher paying.
> My best one was a single bottle of Frank Sinatra whiskey ($150) which paid out $26 for 1 mile.
> For the record, you did the right thing.
> Especially the YELLING at the "supervisor".
> ...


The procedure changed this week in our market. You no longer see their license scanned in and match the face to their license now you have to scan their license. Pretty much just like GH now.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

@Seamus : While you were on the phone did you get that "late pickup" issue cleared up?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> The procedure changed this week in our market. You no longer see their license scanned in and match the face to their license now you have to scan their license. Pretty much just like GH now.


It is multi step in my app. At least up until a few days ago.
Match the face to the license, visually, then scan the license.
It isn't that way for you?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> It is multi step in my app. At least up until a few days ago.
> Match the face to the license, visually, then scan the license.
> It isn't that way for you?


Used to be, not anymore. The customer's license and picture is no longer part of the process, it's gone as of this week. They are probably trying to transfer total liability over to the driver!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

The more money you make for DD the more money the CEO can donk off in a poker game


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I had -about 8 situations with alcohol where the person wasn’t available and I always contact support to arrange return trip so I always get paid. 6 times I got the return trip pay but in 2 instances support would or couldn’t do the return and told me to dispose of the merchandise. Of course on both instances the value was less than $20.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Anyone who chooses to deliver alcohol (I do for the right price) should learn their state law and stick to their guns when conflict arises. Yeah, I can already hear the UP naysayers but this isn't about the wisdom of delivering alcohol so save your breath.
> 
> 2 days ago DD sends everyone (in my market anyway) a "new" delivery process again and a warning to follow the guidelines because you could be held liable.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I also hear that the authorities and police are doing alcohol sting deliveries to catch driver's not complying with state law. So, these deliveries are high risk and you could be charged and seriously fined.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> After picking up the bottles and marking that it's picked up, I immediately get a message from the customer that they can't come to the door because everyone in the house has Covid (then why are you drinking) and they will leave the license on the doorstep for me to scan!
> 
> I put the bottles back down and tell the owner the situation and tell him to cancel the order. (Since I already confirmed I picked it up I can't cancel without support involvement). Not only does he refuse to cancel but starts trying to convince me to deliver it!!! Not going to happen, that's illegal. He obviously doesn't care because it's the driver holding the bag. He tells me he is reporting me to DD for not delivering it.
> 
> ...


So, you didn't say whether you completed the "training program"

Screenshots directly from DD "training program":


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Yeah, I can already hear the UP naysayers but this isn't about the wisdom of delivering alcohol so save your breath.


And yet it seems your very post proved that delivering alcohol isn't wise. You followed the law and DD scum bags did not even have your back. I won't go into the myriad of ways delivering alcohol is a bad idea. It should pay $40-50/hr. Lazy ass bartenders make that much so why shouldn't a driver who also has vehicle expenses? If it paid considerably more than food delivery, I'd consider it. But in my experience, the DD booze offers I got were generally _less _than the food offers. No thanks.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> So, you didn't say whether you completed the "training program"
> 
> Screenshots directly from DD "training program":
> 
> ...


Yeah I took it last week!  Every year it seems like a new online training class!

Believe it or not according to NYS law turns out in NYS your supposed to have a NYS Liquor Authority license to transport alcohol. When I found out I went to DD who passed me around their legal department and I finally got someone to tell me they applied but weren't issued one yet! I went to GH who actually got me the license that I carry around in my glovebox.

I bet I'm the only DD or GH driver in NYS that actually has the license since you wouldn't even know about the requirement unless you researched it on your own! As long as I follow the state protocols I have no worries about liabilities.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yep. When I owned a delivery startup before ubereats took over, we quickly found out the state alcohol delivery license was $2000 quarterly. And I think there were some other costs and requirements.

I specifically recall our attorneys saying "this isn't something you can just do".

Obviously uber, dd, and all these other companies don't think they need to pay fees, only collect them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> But in my experience, the DD booze offers I got were generally _less _than the food offers. No thanks.


I can understand where your coming from. I turn down all of them unless they pay well. In my market we get some that pay very well.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Yep. When I owned a delivery startup before ubereats took over, we quickly found out the state alcohol delivery license was $2000 quarterly. And I think there were some other costs and requirements.
> 
> I specifically recall our attorneys saying "this isn't something you can just do".
> 
> Obviously uber, dd, and all these other companies don't think they need to pay fees, only collect them.


I give GH credit, they actually have the license. (at least in NY).


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Used to be, not anymore. The customer's license and picture is no longer part of the process, it's gone as of this week. They are probably trying to transfer total liability over to the driver!


DD can try all they want to offload liability to their drivers but I strongly believe that if something bad happened as a result of a DD alcohol delivery, the plaintiff's attorney(s) would cut thru all of the phony independent contractor crap and hold DD liable.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I feel bad GH is losing ground to the money losers. 

They're the only ones who don't throw promos at me every day, which for DD and uber eats is just perpetuating the growth of money losing orders.

I will say if you have a wine warehouse or whatever it's called, those runs from DD were good. Now they caught on and started doing in house delivery.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> DD can try all they want to offload liability to their drivers but I strongly believe that if something bad happened as a result of a DD alcohol delivery, the plaintiff's attorney(s) would cut thru all of the phony independent contractor crap and hold DD liable.


From a civil standpoint.

The driver could and would likely still face penalty.

It cost a driver more to lose 5000 than it does for DD to lose 50 million. All they have to do is cut offers .25 cents.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> From a civil standpoint.
> 
> The driver could and would likely still face penalty.
> 
> It cost a driver more to lose 5000 than it does for DD to lose 50 million. All they have to do is cut offers .25 cents.


The driver might face a possible fine (a lot less than $5000) and even that's questionable but I doubt they'd be held liable at all.

In all likelihood DD would try hard to settle before it goes to trial because of the giant can of worms that could be opened if the driver was held liable in any way. The driver's defense would be they were inadequately trained and "following orders" from DD.

At that point the DD's IC business model could be put on trial. They most definitely don't want that to happen.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Hard to say because it depends on the circumstances.

Someone that has alot to lose would drop 5k on an attorney in a heartbeat, if that meant saving your real job/career, record etc. Of course dd would never help.

Unless they could put it squarely on the company, as in the driver did everything as told and only the company broke the law.

I doubt DD or uber volunteer settlements unless absolutely necessary. They have huge legal teams to fight everything down to the last minute.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

You almost have 10,000 posts.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Anyone who chooses to deliver alcohol (I do for the right price) should learn their state law and stick to their guns when conflict arises. Yeah, I can already hear the UP naysayers but this isn't about the wisdom of delivering alcohol so save your breath.
> 
> 2 days ago DD sends everyone (in my market anyway) a "new" delivery process again and a warning to follow the guidelines because you could be held liable.
> 
> ...


I have refused to deliver on Alcohol a few times and used the App to return the bottles.

What you do is you drive up to the home and mark can not deliver and the start the process back to the store and get paid for the return trip.

Had a teenage girl give me her mother license and I said you look damn good for being born in 1965 and she stated she was 18 and it was her mother license and her mother gave her permission and I said “ Nope “, well next the neighbor tried to get the booze and I stated once the illegal attempt was made I could not and would not deliver and they called Dash and reported me and I told Dash it is illegal to give another person ID and I could have called the cops on the girl for attempting to do it, so Dash dropped it.

Another time a Cop girlfriend said he wasn’t there and she was underage and I told her not happening and she didn’t throw a fit and said it was the course of action. ( Sting most likely )

Another time this woman handed me a ID that had the clipped corner which made it invalid in the State of Texas and I told her I needed a valid ID and she stated she had one but wasn’t showing it and either I accepted the one she gave or return the booze, so I called support after leaving because she canceled the order which made it impossible for me to return the booze and support helped me return the booze and paid me double but two weeks later I was messaged about not delivering the booze and how the woman claimed I stole the booze and I called support and told them to read what happened and that support agent told me an old ID was perfectly fine and I told her not in the State of Texas when the ID had been altered and she refused to supply the paper copy or the new ID and support dropped the issue.

As for the shop owner tell them they lost future business and you are a well known driver that will tell other clients that you are willing to sell to minors and watch how fast he or she shuts it.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Quite a few scared youngsters out there accepting alcohol pick-ups. Alcohol deliveries are truly easier and more trouble free than anything else in this business.


----------

